# MTII How much a dose?



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

This sounds like a stupid question I know but I have a good reason for asking:eek: I think I took too much.

Oh man, lobster big time and face got hotter than hell and bright red.

Also I thought that it only lasts like 11 days mixed in the fridge?

That 50mg will last months and I sure hope it lasts that long.

But first things first, how much do you guys take?

I mixed it 1ml per 10mg so every 10 on the slin dart is 1 mg right?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate yo are correct ...

i use .5ml ed i did use 1ml ed last month and i got tanned too much my missus told me to stop using it

The flushing in the face is a common side effect and nothing to worry about Scott, do you also feel nauseous after the jab i did at 1ml per day but this last's for a few minutes after and will subside totally after few days.

i too read about the 11 day rule but i had some in the fridge for 3 weeks and it still worked if it worked as good as when first mixed i don't know but it did work..


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

depends on skin type obviously

http://www.aggressivemuscle.com/showthread.php?t=10

I may get my hands on some of this for use during PCT, may help me feel a bit betta about myself body image etc.. The bedroom effects would be handy post cycle as well


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL how much they selling it for?

i'd feel abit wierd puttin a tanning agent into my body loL!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

DB said:


> LOL how much they selling it for?
> 
> i'd feel abit wierd puttin a tanning agent into my body loL!


$100 for 10mg or $400 for 50mg...

Considering the other crap we put in our bodys I cant why this one would be a problem


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

and whats the dose mate? how long does 10mg last? looks pretty pricey


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i used .5ml eod to start with and used a sunbed 3 times in the first week as for the results well i have never had a better tan no redness just brown in my oppinion a very good product...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, first dose I actually took 2mg

Oh man

I can honestly say thought the sides were not nasua, but like Viagra where your face gets really hot and is red.

I had more hardons last night then every in my entire life.

More last night then in the last year in fact.

It was very wild.

That is crazy for erections. Way better than anything I have ever tried times 10

Seriously


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Well, first dose I actually took 2mg
> 
> I had more hardons last night then every in my entire life.
> 
> ...


Well im defininity having some of that for my PCT then...  Even if I turn a funny colour lol


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

another stupid question, but how long does the tan last? or is it just like a real tan, no sun=white ass!?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It is crazy, it is just like you got sun but without the damage to the skin.

I did some serious reading on this and probably will post all the studies here.

It is being used in Australia as an anticancer agent to protect people form exposure.

When you tan the color you get is the same as the tanning peptide.

It offers superior protection from the sun.

I took 2mg which was way too much but got the reddest face, hot just like a sun burn, red just like a sun burn, hot skin like a sun burn, then I was burning up. About a half hour later I was cold just like you get sunburned.

Freaky.....

But what I cant get over was the constant erections on this stuff, it was insane. No time in my life have it had it to this degree EVER!!

Not only that but I am post cycle right now and this is crazy.

I had what seemed to me an erection the whole night, at one point I was actually concerned due to chronic erections can damage the willie.

got to admit that was killer and wild.

From what I have read it works on women too.

It works not as a Vasodilator like Viagra but it works on the hypothalamus.

So it wont wear off like Viagra in 6 hours.

There are studies that it works on women too where it has more sensitivity.

I will try this out on the ol lady&#8230;.heeee heeeee

I saw some before and after pics, they were awesome and beatiful bronze looking.

I will grab the articles and start a new thread.

The guy that started the thread is a source and he is pretty cheap, does ship to the UK.

I like the stuff.

I didnt get nausia like others did, I did get a very mild headache and constant erections.

An another thread I heard it is an appatite supressent then on antoher thread it speeds metabolism, all good for me dieting right now.


----------

